# Best Buy



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I get a ton of e-mails like this but for some reason I read the whole thing then checked out Best Buys website and from what I can tell, everything is true. 

<style></style> *BEST BUY, MY FOOT*​ Best Buy has some bad policies.... 

Normally, I would not share this with others, however, since this could happen to you or your friends , I decided to share it. If you purchase something from, Wal-Mart,  Sears etc. and you return the item with the receipt they will give you your money back if you paid cash, or credit your account if paid by plastic. 

Well, I purchased a GPS for my car, a Tom Tom XL.S from 'Best Buy'. They have a policy that it must be returned within 14 days for a refund! 

So after 4 days I returned it in the original box with all the items in the box, with paper work and cords all wrapped in the plastic. Just as I received it, including the receipt..



I explained to the lady at the return desk I did not like the way it could not find store names. The lady at the refund desk said, there is a 15% restock fee, for items returned. I said no one told me that. I said how much would that be. She said it goes by the price of the item. It will be $45.00 Dollars for you. I said, all your going to do is walk over and place it back on the shelf then charge me $45.00 of my money for restocking? She said that's the store policy. I said if more people were aware of it they would not buy anything here! If I bought a $2000.00 computer or TV and returned it I would be charged $300.00 dollars restock fee? She said yes, 15%. 

I said OK, just give me my money minus the restock fee. 

She said, since the item is over $200.00 dollars, she can't give me my money back!!! 

Corporate has to and they will mail you a check in 7 to ten days.!! I said 'WHAT?!' 

It's my money!! I paid in cash! I want to buy a different brand..Now I have to wait 7 to 10 days. She said well, our policy is on the back of your receipt. 

I said, do you read the front or back of your receipt? She said well, the front! I said so do I, I want to talk to the Manager!. 

So the manager comes over, I explained everything to him, and he said, well, sir they should of told you about the policy when you got the item. I said, No one, has ever told me about the check refund or restock fee, whenever I bought items from computers to TVs from Best Buy. The only thing they ever discussed was the worthless extended warranty program. He said Well, I can give you corporate phone number. 

I called corporate. The guy said, well, I'm not supposed to do this but I can give you a 45.00 dollar gift card and you can use it at Best Buy. I told him if I bought something and returned it, you would charge me a restock fee on the item and then send me a check for the remaining 3 dollars. You can keep your gift card, I'm never shopping in Best Buy ever again, and if I would of been smart, I would of charged the whole thing on my credit card! Then I would of canceled the transaction. 

I would of gotten all my money back including your stupid fees! He didn't say a word! 

I informed him that I was going to e-mail my friends and give them a heads up on this stores policy, as they don't tell you about all the little caveats. 

So please pass this on. It may save your friends from having a bad experience of shopping at Best Buy




It's true! read it for yourself!!

Best Buys return policy


----------



## machineman (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe it. These big companies try to nail you any way they can. It's kind of a win win for them.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I knew they mailed you your money back but didn't know they charged the restocking fee. That is crappy...


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

What a frickin joke!!! Typical corperation shpeal " thank you for your purchase, now please bend over " LOSERS!! 
Thanks for the heads up bruin. 
BTW ... a few shots of rye will make the swelling go down  LOL


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Ive never liked best buy and this just confirms they do suck


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hahah I work at Best Buy, never knew that


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

codyh said:


> hahah I work at Best Buy, never knew that


That makes the story even funnier!!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a paycheck and a discount to me


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Madisonville exit Best Buy?


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

^^Yea


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

They must keep the money for that few days for the little bit of interest that they can make off of your dollar. Why else?


----------

